# head up with expanding insluating foam



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> I am not sure if this is the correct spot for a warning about the spray on expanding insluating foam which I got the email not too long ago so want to post the head up with ya.
> 
> http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com/blogs/dept/green-building-news/three-massachusetts-home-fires-linked-spray-foam-installation?source=W2210ENL&utm_source=email&utm_medium=eletter&utm_content=20110711-layout-rough-openings&utm_campaign=fine-homebuilding
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. 
I saw this happen a few years ago. 
I had filled a full head sized halloween mask with great stuff for a display. Came outside later and the rubber looked like it had been burning. 
I thought it was a reaction to the cheap rubber mask.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Could have also been caused by your illegal labor smoking while they shot the stuff..


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I saw a builder ruin a bunch of brand new windows, spraying the gap between the window and the framing with foam. Bowed the window bucks in so much, none of the double-hungs would operate. Cracked the glass in a couple.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Yep, but the best part is sooner or later California is going to decide its extremely carcinogenic and the lawsuits are gonna come in a tsunami again to further bankrupt the public........

And the EPA will require us to pay them for certification for each state we work in , in case some of it is possibly still buried in a wall someplace in that state maybe......


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I love expanding foam. I made this with it for my Halloween party last year (based on an idea conceived by ET member fondini):


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thats awesome!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> Thats awesome!


Somehow that from Erics37 seems about perfectly appropriate, especially at halloween...:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Here's some of the stuff my wife made food-wise:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Very creepy..


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Your wife is very talented. Does she work in foodservice?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Your wife is very talented. Does she work in foodservice?


She's working on her degree in Nutrition Science, and in the meantime she drives a school bus. But she's got a knack for kitchen stuff; she almost went to Culinary school but changed her mind.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

erics37 said:


> She's working on her degree in Nutrition Science, and in the meantime she drives a school bus. But she's got a knack for kitchen stuff; she almost went to Culinary school but changed her mind.


Youre a lucky man. My wife can cook good tasting food. Your wife can make very visually appealing food. If your food tastes good too, you win. 

Who am I kidding? I eat out most meals.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Youre a lucky man. My wife can cook good tasting food. Your wife can make very visually appealing food. If your food tastes good too, you win.
> 
> Who am I kidding? I eat out most meals.


Are you kidding me? She made that stuff for a special occasion. If it were up to her she'd just grind all the ingredients together in the Vita-Mix every night for dinner. Spaghetti? Salad? Soup? Grind 'em up.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Who am I kidding? I eat out most meals.


Really?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Really?


Yup. My FaceBook check ins are like a map of all the local eating spots. Ron is pretty much the same way.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Yup. My FaceBook check ins are like a map of all the local eating spots. Ron is pretty much the same way.


Right, well I have my 3 places I frequent, the pizza place, the Chinese place and sometimes the Thai place. Such is the life of a loser.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Right, well I have my 3 places I frequent, the pizza place, the Chinese place and sometimes the Thai place. Such is the life of a loser.


I hate eating dinner out in restaurants by myself..... Its one of my disorders, I feel like that Doors song was about me when I do......



Just trying to cheer you up Peter :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> I hate eating dinner out in restaurants by myself..... Its one of my disorders, I feel like that Doors song was about me when I do......
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to cheer you up Peter :thumbsup:


I don't mind eating alone in a fast food place, but not a place with table service. Hence lots of take out.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I don't mind eating alone in a fast food place, but not a place with table service. Hence lots of take out.


Thats the cool thing about diners... Counters!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> I hate eating dinner out in restaurants by myself.....


I went to two concerts by myself, The Who and George Thorogood with Brian Setzer.

It was kind of odd, I did feel like a bit of a loser but both times I was doing nothing after work and the shows were only 10 minutes from home, scoring a single ticket is pretty easy in the parking lot.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I went to two concerts by myself, The Who and George Thorogood with Brian Setzer.
> 
> It was kind of odd, I did feel like a bit of a loser but both times I was doing nothing after work and the shows were only 10 minutes from home, scoring a single ticket is pretty easy in the parking lot.



Well first off having got to see those bands and you are not a loser.....
Ok I don't know about the Who maybe past the prime a bit far, at least that show on tv a year or so ago seemed like it compared to the old ones I saw way back when.

I love going to concerts alone. My wife is ten years younger, her idea of a good show is Celine Dion. I'm a " wait for it............ wait........ Foghat fan....:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Well first off having got to see those bands and you are not a loser.....
> Ok I don't know about the Who maybe past the prime a bit far, at least that show on tv a year or so ago seemed like it compared to the old ones I saw way back when.
> 
> I love going to concerts alone. My wife is ten years younger, her idea of a good show is Celine Dion. I'm a " wait for it............ wait........ Foghat fan....:laughing::thumbsup:


I saw Foghat as the second band of three, the closer was BOC ........ it was an arena show, I was tripping my balls off can't remember who opened. I later saw Foghat again in a small club, it was good show both times.

The Who was OK, it was 89 and it rocked. It was a stadium show on a hot day, security was hosing down the crowds to keep us cool.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

They used to come here a lot on the way to Japan, was always a triple banger- Foghat, BOC and Badfinger. I cannot remember how many times I saw them all but loved it, just loved it.


----------

